# الضامة



## jawad-dawdi

الضامة (هكذا نسميها في المغرب) لعبة معروفة تلعب على رقعة الشطرج .. إسمها بالإنكليزية : ضرافتس (أو) تشيكرز .. قوانينها بسيطة .. لكل لاعب 12 بيدقا .. لا تتحرّك البيادق إلا في الخانات السود

ما اسم تلك اللعبة بلهجتك؟​


----------



## barkoosh

لبنان: الداما​


----------



## momai

الداما في سوريا


----------

